

Visualization of the activities at a Bitcoin node - jav
http://www.bitcoinmonitor.com/

======
joezydeco
Interesting to see large amounts of transactions happen exactly on the hour
(or sometimes half-hour). What's up with that?

~~~
3pt14159
Some people have scripts that automatically move currency to either: 1.
themselves at a different address in a misguided attempt to make their coins
more anonymous. 2. to (nearly) continuously pay for something, in a certain
case people are actually renting bitcoin mining servers, with bitcoins. Yeah,
it's kinda messed up, but it comes down to the unknown forward difficulty
rate. The person renting out the server thinks that it will go up in
difficulty more than the person that is renting it.

